# civil service lateral



## plumbob (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello, I am new to this site. I just had a question on something and could not find any answers so I figured I would try here. My question is, if you are employed by a Massachusetts civil service police department and you put in for a lateral transfer to another police department, do you still have to go through a medical exam, psych exam and a PAT? Or does this all depend on the hiring agency? I see on extranet that some postings say that candidates will be required to pass a medical and psych but say nothing about a PAT. Or it will say a medical and a PAT but nothing about a psych.
Just wondering thanks for the help.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I would say that every department would have a medical and psychological exam as part of their process. Not sure about the PAT test though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

If you're actually worried about passing the PAT, you're in trouble.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

No PAT. Just background and if the hiring agency wants a medical and psyc.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbob (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Goose said:


> If you're actually worried about passing the PAT, you're in trouble.


After being on for a few years, the PAT could feel like a marathon...


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

The hardest thing about the PAT was trying to avoid the tumble weed size dust balls blowing around packed with pubes from every soldier in the last 100 years...yeah I went to Hudson.


----------

